# Teacher Credited With Disarming Student In Middle School Shooting



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 26, 2018)

(CNN)A teacher is being credited with disarming a student suspected of opening fire at an Indiana middle school.

Jason Seaman, 29, is a "hero" who tackled the unnamed suspect, according to a boy who was in the class and spoke to CNN affiliates WRTV and WXIN.






Jason Seaman
"If it wasn't for him, more of us could have been injured, for sure," said the boy, whose name and face were not shown. He said the class was taking a science test when the student shooter came into the classroom and fired "four to six" times before Seaman subdued him.
"We could have been killed, anything..." the boy said. "Something bad (could have happened) to us."


Seaman and an unnamed female student were hit by bullets and taken to hospitals after the incident at Noblesville West Middle School in Noblesville, about 25 miles northeast of Indianapolis. He was in good condition and the girl in critical condition, the Hamilton County Sheriff's Office said Friday night.
The shooting occurred shortly after 9 a.m.
The suspected shooter came into the class and started firing, striking a girl, said the boy, who spoke to TV reporters.
"Mr. Seaman started running at him," the boy said. "He tackled him to the ground. We were all hiding in the back of a classroom behind some desks, then (Seaman) was yelling to call 911, to get out of the building as fast as we could, so we ran (out)."




Suspect in custody after shooting at Indiana middle school
In a statement Friday evening, Seaman, who teaches seventh grade and coaches football, thanked first responders for the "immediate action and care."
He added, "I want to let everyone know that I was injured but am doing great. To all the students, you are all wonderful and I thank you for your support. You are the reason I teach."
Seaman's mother, Kristi J. Hubly Seaman, posted updates earlier on Facebook.
"Jason is out of surgery and is doing well," she wrote Friday afternoon. "3 shots - 1 through the abdomen, 1 in the hip& 1 in the forearm. PLEASE pray for the student that was also shot."
Seaman's aunt, Brenda Hubly-Sushka, told CNN no one in the family was surprised by his actions.
"That's just what he does," she said. "He's a great kid. Well, he's not a kid anymore."
She said his surgery determined that no major organs were hit.
Seaman's brother is a teacher in Arizona.
"It's surreal," she said. "We read about it, and it seems like there's one happening every day now. Never realize it's going to hit so close to home. I'm still at a loss for words."
Seaman played defensive line and lettered four years in football from 2007-10 at Southern Illinois University, the university said in a press release.
It said Seaman is a native of Mahomet, Illinois, earned Missouri Valley Football Conference All-Academic team honors and was on the track team.
"He was a great teammate, one of the team's hardest workers," said current SIU football head coach Nick Hill, who played on the same team with Seaman during the 2007 season. "You could always trust him to do the right thing."
Gov. Eric Holcomb praised the almost "textbook" responses.
"We are so appreciative and in awe, quite frankly," Holcomb said. "Students, teachers, faculty acted swiftly and appropriately and I'm sure because of that lives were saved."
Doug Carter, Indiana State Police superintendent, declined to elaborate on Seaman's role.
"An extraordinary story for another day," he said.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 26, 2018)

Again... handguns... not AR-15s and bombs and ish. He’s definitely still a hero deserving praise for his actions but this situation is far more manageable. This one hit a little too close to home where many of my friends and family live. And wtf was a 7th grader doing with- you know what? Never mind ...


----------



## nyeredzi (May 26, 2018)

You need combat pay for teachers now


----------



## greight (May 26, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> You need combat pay for teachers now




I'm no longer in education but this was my first thought. This is not part of the job description


----------



## DeepBluSea (May 26, 2018)

Glad he was able to save the kids and his colleagues. It’s so had that he had to go through this. I saw an episode of hoarders where this guy became a reclusive hoarder after he was threatened by a student. I think the kid put him on a hot list. The man became so depressed. His wife had to leave him and take the kids. Smh. 

This is too much for kids and adults.


----------



## greight (May 26, 2018)

I hope the city and state picks up those bills and he doesn't have to pay a dime 

I would be pissed


----------



## RossBoss (May 26, 2018)

He and James Shaw should be getting more media attention than that creepy, annoying, opportunist Hogg kid.


----------



## janaq2003 (May 29, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Again... handguns... not AR-15s and bombs and ish. He’s definitely still a hero deserving praise for his actions but this situation is far more manageable. This one hit a little too close to home where many of my friends and family live. And wtf was a 7th grader doing with- you know what? Never mind ...



Same here.. it's about 45 min from me and I have coworkers whose kids go there.


----------



## janaq2003 (May 29, 2018)

And they still wont show the student's pic. They're saying it's because it hasnt been decided to charge as an adult.. 
Pssh... it should be an automatic charge!!!!!


----------



## Reinventing21 (May 29, 2018)

Now there is a petition started to ban a new videogame called "Active Shooter" where you can be the school shooter or a student fleeing. 

How is this even legal?


----------

